# How do you sleep?



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2017)

I thought I'd ask my fellow forumgoers on their sleep.

How do you sleep? 
Where do you sleep? 
How long do you sleep?
What is you sleep quality like?
Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? 
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?

I sleep on a single bed, without legs. Practically makes it into a mattress,really. I really like it. It's closer to the floor, and cooler down there. I can't stand the heat. Spoiler for a pic.


Spoiler: Bed












I'm currently using nasal spray and nosebands in order to sleep better. My weight's not something I am proud of(though steadily going down), and it's causing issues with my sleep quality. I've considered using a sleep machine that applies a little bit of pressure down your nose, but I don't like having anything on my face as I sleep. I change sleeping patterns often.

I absolutely love rain. Especially when I am about to sleep. Rain is so relaxing, so.. Soothing. And I sleep a lot better when it rains.


----------



## Cynotex (Aug 4, 2017)

I sleep well unless I have nightmares (which happens rarely). I got 3 different places to sleep including the floor where I sleep most of the time like OP does, can't stand the heat. Sleep quality is pretty good cause I really like sleeping in general, although work doesn't make this easier, I try to enjoy it as much as I can.

I don't snort nor require anything to help me sleep but I always have a square couch pillow next to me to raise the height of the bed pillow when I'm reading or using my phone in bed, pretty useful I'd say. The only thing that stands in my way are mosquitoes (Summer mostly) and high temperatures.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 4, 2017)

My sleep is pretty decent I suppose.
I've got a generic single bed and lots and lots of pillows 
My sleep pattern is non existend and varies between 5-10 hours 
I change sleeping positions *A LOT *and I love rain aswell  Sometimes I listen to rain recordings on headphones just before I go to sleep.
I wouldnt sleep with headphones on though.


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 4, 2017)

What the fuck is_ sleep_


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 4, 2017)

Having just changed by bed, I sleep on a rustic wooden bed with a reasonably elevated mattress. Considering the heat here is unbearable, I sleep without sheets. And this brings me to my other point, because its so fucking hot in here, I can't fall asleep, so I end up pissing away most of the day. I make sure the windows are all open. To make it easier, I place a cold, wet towel on my face. I sleep on my back, and I don't change my positions at all.


----------



## Cynotex (Aug 4, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> What the fuck is_ sleep_


Good question.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 4, 2017)

I sleep with my eyes closed


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 4, 2017)

I sleep poorly, always have. If work and life allow for it, I sleep best in short naps through the day/night.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 4, 2017)

i have a queen sized bed i plurged on sheets last year cause belive it or not i was still using the same bedding i was using since i was 15 so it was all too small and discolored and nasty 

i have two dooners in one cover two memory foam pillows and all my sheets are 1200 threads 

Army is different when i'm in the field i have this thick ass yoga matt (people say its too big but getting a good nights sleep is important) and a duck down sleeping bag i put inside a multicam bivvy bag with a camping pillow 

i may get a new bivvy bag though cause i always wake up with the sleeping bag soaked on the outside suggesting its not breathable


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 4, 2017)

Been sleeping on quite a few different beds in recent months. But when I go to sleep, I sleep the sleep of the dead. Slept through entire storms and conversations apparently.

I normally sleep for 7-8 hours though I have done six and even five hours and have been able to get through the day with no issue.

And I'm the opposite to most in regards to temperature, warm rooms and heat tends to encourage me to fall asleep, even when I'm working, annoyingly. Cold tends to keep me awake for longer even though I like the cold.

The only time I ever struggle with sleep is when I'm that ill I can feel bile coming up my throat when I'm lying down. That is when I can't sleep at all.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 5, 2017)

I usually sleep well, usually for about 8-10 hours, but I usually wake up with soreness....


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Aug 5, 2017)

How do you sleep? 
Propped up at a 45 degree angle with 12 pillows

Where do you sleep? 
A bed

How long do you sleep?
8 - 10 hours

What is you sleep quality like?
Fairly decent

Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
Hell yes

Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
Low music generally

Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? 
Aside from music it's being comfortably warm

Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
Being too hot or cold


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Most nights I go to bed drunk because my natural time clock wants to stay up as late as possible and then stay up for 20+ hours after sleeping. Hoping my internal clock is forced back into a decent cycle before fall classes.

Most of the time where I sleep is in this decent sized crawlspace under some stairs, kinda like Harry Potter. Don't worry about me though, it's entirely by choice. I'm pretty small, and I've got it surrounded by darkening curtains so it's pitch black at all times, meaning i can get a decent sleep no matter how bright it is. Sometimes I sleep on my couch but not often. My room is huge so if I wanted a real bed I could get one but nahh. I wouldn't use that crawlspace for anything else, and my closet is sufficiently big for the stuff I put in it. It's a cozy little crawlspace and I like it a lot.


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 5, 2017)

How do you sleep? On my side with my limbs sprawled out and my eyes closed
Where do you sleep? On the same bed I've had since I was like 13. It's a double with a black iron frame that extends up into a canopy. I have some decent gray sheets from target and a memory foam mattress on top of a boxspring. 
How long do you sleep? As long as I'm able. Average is about 9 hours. Longest was 14.
What is you sleep quality like? Decent enough. Usually filled with really weird dreams 
Do you change sleeping position(s) often? Semi often I guess
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better? Spooning, burritoing into the covers
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? Darkness, having the bed to myself
Are there things you don't like that makesyou sleep worse? Lights. I live in a city so I've gotten used to it, but it sure doesn't help. My boyfriend elbowing me in the face. My neck getting cold.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 5, 2017)

i haven't seen a specialist but i'd guess that i probably sleep too much. i don't always get the standard 6-8 hours every day/night but rather i nap on and off throughout, getting 3-5 hours here and there, staying awake for 3-5 and starting the cycle all over. My internal clock has been utterly hosed since i had my accident last year and stopped working in October so there's been very little structure to life since then. Life has been pretty stressful despite not having a work schedule or obligations aside from the occasional hospital visit or surgery. i need to be reminded of the date, specifically the month, regularly because time has passed by so sporadically. if not because of my lack of structure, then probably due to my random sleep-whenever schedule. Depression, anxiety, pain and meds now dictate when i sleep...which is "too often","not long enough" or "way too long".

My record for sleep is 20+ hours. No joke.

Yes, i do sleep on a "normal" bed. it's a full size, double plush, hip-high fluff-fest perfect for floppin' onto. Unfortunately i'm tall so my footies hang over the end unless i'm curled up under the sheets. When i'm alone, which is often thanks to my wild and wacky schedule, i stretch diagonally from corner-to-corner but that's still not long enough. i also have more pillows than i know what to do with because, again, i'm often napping alone so there's nobody to share them with. Most of them end up on the floor because i toss and turn, flip and roll, sleep walk, sleep talk, sleep wrestle and sleep thrash; also related to stress and anxiety... This, unfortunately, happens whether i'm sharing the bed or not. if i have someone/something to hold, i can keep still but if i'm under stress or in pain, i roll in place like a rotisserie chicken all night. i've woken up on the floor and the couch a number of times, awoke with vague memories of pacing around the apartment and ranting about random shit and once even sleep-showered and woke up still drenched, soapy and naked in my bed. Not fun.

i dream a LOT but they're often confusing and terrifying nightmares.

One of our neighbors works the early morning shift and rides a Harley, so every monday-friday morning at 3:45 sharp, there's a loud-ass "BROOOOOOM-BAP-BAP-BAP-BAP!!!" that startles and wakes me EVERY time, so i'm often happy to be already awake at that hour. When i'm asleep, most sounds don't wake me but white noise and speech can still fuck with me. i still _hear_ them but they register in my mind in relation to my dreams. My fan sounds to me like office phones constantly ringing, cars in the parking lot register as passing traffic or robot sounds, kids playing and screaming outside are heard as cries of terror, passing skateboards along the sidewalk register as all kinds of strange things. i wake up drenched in sweat all the time, whether hot or cold outside. Even though i'm technically awake, my dreams/nightmares still affect me in the morning for a good 5-10 minutes after getting out of bed. i remember them, write them down and often _continue dreaming_ even as i shower or get dressed.

in short: my sleep habits are sporadic and a tad fucked-up. i find both comfort (at the start) and terror (near the end) in it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 6, 2017)

How do you sleep?

On my side.

Where do you sleep?

In a bed.

How long do you sleep?

6 - 7 hours during the week, 10 hours over the weekend.

What is you sleep quality like?

I don't get woken up too often, but Monday night can be pretty poor.

Do you change sleeping position(s) often?

Aside from flipping my side position, no.

Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?

Drink water.

Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?

Nice air flow.

Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?

Any form of light. Can't stand even the thought of a light illuminating my room while I sleep.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 6, 2017)

I sleep a lot-usually 9-10 hours, but I can get by with 4 if I need to because...I sleep a lot most nights. I like it cold and dark, with plenty of nice sheets/blankets. I don't wear anything to bed under the sheets because it just gets all bunched up and uncomfortable. I'm a super light sleeper and anything can wake me up.


----------



## nekhromancy (Aug 7, 2017)

gonna sound totally weird but I can't fall asleep at all unless I'm laying face-down on my stomach LOL


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 7, 2017)

How do you sleep?
-On my side after resting on my back for a little
Where do you sleep?
-Bottom double sized mattress of my bunkbed
How long do you sleep?
-before a work day around 7 hours because anxiety...every other day around 8-9
What is you sleep quality like?
-quite nice most of the time I'm happy to say ^_^ bar only those few times I had caffeine before hand XD
Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
-not usually
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
-Meditation and imagining a nice pool of glowing water to float in with a good bit of flowers around.
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?
Sometimes I'll grab my plush wolfy to cuddle with x3
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
The odd thing I wish I could have done better in the day...but that's rare usually


----------



## Naresie (Aug 7, 2017)

I sleep in a fairly closed off, dark room, next to my partner.

Depends on the day, some days I am fortunate and can sleep from around 1 AM-5 AM until 1 PM-3 PM, sometimes I am not so lucky and go to bed at like 1 - 2 AM and get up at 8 AM, ugh.

My sleep quality varies wildly, some nights I sleep undisturbed and some I wake up a few times from dreams and half delirious and feel awful in the morning. I usually always end up waking once though and end up having to go to the bathroom.

I change sleeping positions like a madman, I always tend to move side to side a few times until I manage to fall asleep fully.

I don't really do anything consciously to sleep better, but it tends to feel easier when I've been awake till very late night. Watching some video, playing some game or cuddling with the partner tends to help as well.

I sleep really poorly if I am too warm, which has been awful with the horribly heat wave in my country, and I can sleep poorly if I am thinking about too many things, or am too hyped up over something.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 7, 2017)

Horizontally, but sometimes vertically.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 7, 2017)

On my my left with my right leg pulled up.


----------



## Dorset (Aug 7, 2017)

On my left side, always with either music or an audiobook playing on my IPod. I usually drop off within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Aug 7, 2017)

_How do you sleep?_ On my back during hotter months; on my side or stomach during colder months.
_Where do you sleep?_ In my room, on a twin bed lifted about 2.5 ft off the ground, I'd say.
_How long do you sleep?_ It varies. Usually five to six hours, on a good day.
_What is you sleep quality like?_ Again, it varies. It's alright, once I get there, but if anything's going on in my environment while I sleep, it'll leak through.
_Do you change sleeping position(s) often?_ Nah. 
_Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?_ Straightening the sheets and making the bed goes a long way to a good sleep. Turning off all the lights and unnecessary noises does as well. I tried the whole sleeping-on-the-floor thing as a kid and teen, but it just doesn't work for me. I also have medication that, among other things, is intended to help the taker sleep.
_Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?_ Rain, thunder, cool weather, the scent of petrichor, clary sage or rosemary. 
_Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?_ Blinking lights, porch lights, hot temps, birds, any kind of noise that doesn't easily melt into the background (i.e. a rattling box fan vs a quiet box fan).


----------



## NinaTheRedPanda (Aug 8, 2017)

This seems very fun! 

How do you sleep? 
With a bunch of pillows surrounding my head, generally I'm stretched out on my stomach though.

Where do you sleep? 
I believe my bed is a twin sized mattress on the floor. 

How long do you sleep?
Anywhere from 8-16 hours. Usually I sleep around 10-12 though.

What is you sleep quality like?
I sleep very well from what I can tell. I hardly get dreams and just as rarely nightmares, although (this is completely different oops) I can to a degree control my dreams. I know when it is a nightmare/has turned to one before anything bad has happened and therefore can wake up without suffering the nightmare.

Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
Not that I know of, other then rolling to a side for a few hours, I usually wake up on the opposite side I was facing when I fell asleep.

Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
Not really! I just listen to videos of people playing games and many times fell asleep talking to friends.

Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? 
Keeping my window open doesn't help but it's nice to wake up to fresh air

Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
Not really, not much effects my sleep aside from dreams.


----------



## Lilyboo (Aug 8, 2017)

How do you sleep?
-Since it's hot, and it's summer, I sleep on my side with my legs far from each other (xD)
Where do you sleep?
-... on a bed
How long do you sleep?
- Since summer started, I sleep 8-10 or maybe more sometimes.. (On school days I usually sleep 7-8 hours)
What is you sleep quality like?
-Mostly nice. But when I was little, I had the same dreams over and over, and sometimes I still have those old dreams, which is wierd -_-. These always repeated: Getting kidnapped, being in a lego building as a lego with other lego peepz and the lego building is flooding... And there was once a dream, (it didn't repeat) where my family were zombies and tried to kill me.
Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
-YES TOO MUCH
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
-Imagining me as a character in One Piece as a part of the Strawhats <3
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?
-I hug pillows that are cruncheeeeeeeeh~~ :3
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
-Hmm... When some people party  with loud music on the streets, when there's an asshole drifting over and over on the street (it happened, the smell was SO RAGE INDUSING!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)


----------



## Lilyboo (Aug 8, 2017)

Lilyboo said:


> How do you sleep?
> -Since it's hot, and it's summer, I sleep on my side with my legs far from each other (xD)
> Where do you sleep?
> -... on a bed
> ...


Oh yeah, and once or twice when I had a bad dream when I was little, I was able to control it a little. But for that, I had to be able to notice this is a nightmare, and I had  to be able to talk to myself saying: This is just a dream.


----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've considered using a sleep machine that applies a little bit of pressure down your nose, but I don't like having anything on my face as I sleep. I change sleeping patterns often.



A friend of mine has one of those, and I thought it was some sorta kinky bondage thing!

Well, look at the bright side...ya can pretend to be Darth Vader, and stuff! 

But me, I also sleep on a mattress on the floor, on my tummy, toss and turn a lot, sleep pretty restless. Sleep's hard for me. I also tend to worry a lot, as I fall asleep, this sorta swirl of worry that keeps me up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> A friend of mine has one of those, and I thought it was some sorta kinky bondage thing!
> 
> Well, look at the bright side...ya can pretend to be Darth Vader, and stuff!
> 
> But me, I also sleep on a mattress on the floor, on my tummy, toss and turn a lot, sleep pretty restless. Sleep's hard for me. I also tend to worry a lot, as I fall asleep, this sorta swirl of worry that keeps me up.


_takes deep breaths while inhaling_
I. AM YOUR- local cow(insane) from the local herd(mental cow hospital), actually. Moo.

I've considered using one, seeing as my weight is fucking with my sleep quality. I am at 115kg at the moment, down from 122kg since Christmas. It's going way too slow because I am too much in love with food. So much tasty food to eat, yanno. <3

But, eh. My food intake is being controlled a lot more recently. When I used the machine I slept like a cat. Uninterrupted. Calm. Relaxing. I felt completely and utterly refreshed. But I don't like having stuff on my face.


----------



## Tecwyn (Aug 9, 2017)

To answer simply, I have no idea, cannot seem to rest, and prone to randomly waking up.
Usually well rested though, so it evens out


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 9, 2017)

How do you sleep? 
a) Left or right side. Not on my back or stomach.

Where do you sleep?
a) In a California Queen bed with my wife.

How long do you sleep?
a) Not long enough. 4 to 6 hours average.

What is you sleep quality like?
a) Quality? Eh? I have sleep apnea.

Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
a) At least four or five times. Mostly when the mask starts leaking and the whistling wakes the missus up. Her elbow wakes me up, then I change positions and re-position the mask.

Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
a) Not really - I have to shave close at night to get a good mask seal on my Respironics fitlife Total CPAP mask.

Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?
a) Drink a 40 of Steel Reserve High Gravity.

Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
a) Neighbors kids or music. Having immigrated from the middle east, they have no sense of "Keep it Fukkin' Quiet!" We've had words where I've done my best Walt Kowalski on the husband.

As an aside, I've had a neighbor with a Harley, straight piped, no baffles. After a month of that sh!t, I screwed his garage door shut in the middle of the night with twenty-four #6 Robertson drive trim screws. The ones that take the smallest Robertson bit that's a b!tch to find. It was quiet for a few days, anyway.


----------



## akello_the_great (Aug 9, 2017)

i sleep okay 6-12 hours i can only sleep with a cup of tea and some Melatonin


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 9, 2017)

I only can fall asleep when I'm clutching my official STAR WARS IG-88 Assassin Droid Bodypillow™.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> I only can fall asleep when I'm clutching my official STAR WARS IG-88 Assassin Droid Bodypillow™.


Please please PUH-LEEEEZ tell me he's clutching the bedsheets like, "B33P B00P! PL3AS3 B3 G3NTL3!", "iNiTiATiNG S3X-TiM3 PR0T0C0L SiX-NiN3R-ALPHA!"


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 12, 2017)

Randomly, due to switching shifts and weird working conditions. Sometimes I sleep one time a day, sometimes three times a day, sometimes 4 hours, sometimes 10 hours, sometimes I do that in the comfort of my own bed, sometimes I sleep on a wall-table in a boiler room at my workplace while using old-ass jacket as a pillow. When you're constantly switching between the shifts, there's no such thing as sleep schedule, but I kinda adjusted to that over time, and this kind lifestyle still has its benefits (I can freely talk to folks outside my timezone, and walking around the city at night is cool).


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Aug 12, 2017)

How I sleep:
One eye open, one foot on the floor, Glock under my teddy bear, and a German Shepherd Dog on the other half of the bed...


----------



## Jarren (Aug 12, 2017)

Step 1: Get somewhat horizontal.
Step 2: Close eyes and envision the sweet embrace of sleep.
Step3: ????????
Step 4: Profit! Sleep... eventually

Normally this method will get me between 4 and 10 hours of sleep, depending on schedule and I'll sleep just about anywhere on just about anything. Typically end up falling asleep on my right side or stomach and I sleep rather well.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 14, 2017)

It is 1:10 am PDT and I just got back from tasking my neighbor to "Be quiet, NOW!" I used my best Drill Sgt voice on him, something R. Lee Ermey would have been proud of.

The party in the next complex went quiet, too. I dunno why . . .


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 16, 2017)

I dont know Im not usually awake when it happens


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've considered using one, seeing as my weight is fucking with my sleep quality. I am at 115kg at the moment, down from 122kg since Christmas. It's going way too slow because I am too much in love with food. So much tasty food to eat, yanno. <3
> 
> But, eh. My food intake is being controlled a lot more recently. When I used the machine I slept like a cat. Uninterrupted. Calm. Relaxing. I felt completely and utterly refreshed. But I don't like having stuff on my face.



I know a lot of people that use a Sleep-Apnea machine and say they could never go back to trying to sleep without it. I was going to chime in and suggest you try one since they're regarded so highly, but I read the rest of your post and I guess you already did try one and it bothered you so you stopped. G'luck. Weight is a tough one. I have weak will when it comes to awesome stuff like food, and I'm starting to (not) notice a bit of a tummy these days.

Edit: I suppose I should actually post an on-topic reply too. I sleep on a bed on my tummy at night. The only thing that generally moves is my head flopping around whilst hunting for cold spots on my pillows. I wake up in the morning at the time I need to be up and no sooner.

I definitely don't get enough sleep, but sleep catches up with you anyways so if you're just dodging it you'll get a great night's sleep at some point in time. I'd hate to not legitimately be able to get any though. Sleep's important and really affects your day.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Aug 22, 2017)

How do you sleep? It comes by periods in which it takes me long to sleep alterning by periods in which I quickly fall asleep, and generally I sleep well.
Where do you sleep? In a bed.
How long do you sleep? Generally 8 hours, sometimes 7 or 9. My reccord was 12 and it happened only once !!!
What is you sleep quality like? Generally I sleep well, but a few times happened I was tired and didn't even realize I slept even if the clock proved me so but it took me long to sleep and I woke up to go to the bathroom and/or drink a lot. Oh, talking about that, almost all nights I get up to dod that, it can happen once, twice or thrice. It's rare I don't.
Do you change sleeping position(s) often? Yes, all I the persons I shared my bed with when I was a child or a teen (my mother, my aunt or my half-sister) confirmed I move a lot and even kick and punch.
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better? Not cross midnight except Christmas Eve or New Year. Anyway I fall sleepy quite soon for a young adult, around 10.30 PM or 11 PM I yawn and can be more or less tired.
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? A warm fluffy bed and warm PJs when it's winter, I feel like a bird in its duvet nest.
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse? Lights on; even far away, and noise. And of course some diseases.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

I sleep on a foldout bed that is normally a couch. It ends up being a bed more than it is a couch, though.
I usually go to bed at around 3 AM and sleep for 10-12 hours.
I only sleep on my stomach. Others tell me that I change postions in my sleep a lot, always settling on my back with my knees in the air. I never wake up like that though.
I have to be really tied to go to sleep. Exercising before bed helps.
It helps if my room is cold so I can be snuggly under the blankets.
Lights are something I absolutely cannot deal with. If there is even a tiny light it makes sleeping much harder. Noise doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

*How do you sleep? *
Hm. I'd say fairly decently. I used to have pretty bad insomnia but I feel like it's mostly over now.
*Where do you sleep? *
Bed, although I really enjoy sleeping in couches for some reason.
*How long do you sleep?*
8-ish hours per night
*What is you sleep quality like?*
Decent. I usually wake up a bit each night, but it rarely affects my day afterwards.
*Do you change sleeping position(s) often?*
Yeah, once or twice per night, usually sleep on the front tho.
*Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?*
Been trying a lot of stuff. Valerian root works decently, but could be a placebo. Avoid sleeping pills, because they screw up you sleep schedule. Reading before sleep, exercise 2 hours beforehand too.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

How do you sleep? Heavy and short
Wheredo you sleep? In my bed x3 full sized
How long do you sleep? Alot...
What is you sleep quality like?ehhhh
Do you change sleeping position(s) often? Yes I'm a tosser
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?uhmmmm..... bad stuff
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better? A pillow in between my legs :3 and cold!!
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse? Yeah heat....


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Yes I'm a tosser



laughing ensues


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm a medical attendant that is almost always on call. Who said I ever sleep? X___x


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh fuck no. I have tried to do the 10pm to 7am stuff. I can't. I wish I could. I so do love the mornings honesty.


----------



## Multoran (Aug 26, 2017)

Always had trouble sleeping.
Right now I go to sleep at like 3pm, in a few weeks it'll probably be 7pm, 10pm a few weeks after _that_, and so on.  My sleep schedule moves around the clock.  I sleep almost exclusively in my own bed (or those of others ).


----------



## RobiN0963 (Feb 9, 2021)

Honestly, I always sleep well. I coudln't understand people who suffer from insomnia until I faced this issue on myself. I never thought that it is even possible, but a while ago, I suddenly started to wake up at 3 a.m., and I cannot fall asleep after I wake up. Sometimes, I wake up with tachycardia and feel pain in my chest. I started to search for different methods to get rid of insomnia. A lot of people recommend drinking herbal teas and do workouts in the morning or during the day. Besides, I’ve read somewhere that a weighted blanket helps to relax and sleep better. I ordered one from sommio.co.uk but mostly because of the way it fits my interior. Surprisingly, it helps me to sleep better.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 9, 2021)

I always join in the party when the thread is intriguing! And this one... is intriguing! ÒwÓ
Thankies, OP, fur such an interesting thread!

*Where do you sleep?*
On the floors. I have a bed with great matress on top and is on the floor without legs, just like yours! But I prefer the floors, I always suffer from nightmares when sleeping on soft objects that has significant depth/height, dunno why. And sleeping on the floors is oddly satisfying. >p<

*How do you sleep?*
The essential thing is that I need either A) a blanket big enough for me to curl up on the floor that keeps me from touching the actual floors and also keep my body from exposing to the air; or B) I need two separate blankets, one for the floor and the other for covering my body. 
Also, I need either A) a pillow big enough for me to hug it AND put my head on top, or B) two pillows to archieve the same. It's done diagonally when I curl up using only one pillow. If I can't get a pillow, the blankets should perform the same job instead. UwU (I really need these!)

*How long do you sleep?*
Random. Per my known records: The shortest, 40 minutes; the longest, 14 hours.(Those which are intended to be naps, or waking up a bit during the sleeps doesn't count.) But I just sleep for 2~8 hours most of the time. However, I sleep more than once in 24 hours.
If I gotta keep my schedules, I wake up when I have to, regardless of how long I sleep. Why does this happen? Cuz I have irregular routine.

*What is you sleep quality like?*
If you mean aftermath, always bad. But that could be taken care of if I simply got more spare time to nap and recharge. UwU
During sleep, no problems unless something odd is going on. I guess I'm a vigilant sleeper, and that could be the reason I have bad aftermaths...

*Do you change sleeping position(s) often?*
Varies. When the temperature is cold, curl up, like a fetus; when normal, extend my legs a bit from the fetus pose; when hot, lay down like a starfish, either facing the celling or the floors.(but end up hugging the pillow >p<)
In case of the former two positions(curled and semi-curled), I switch between sides to help blood flows(cuz I hug the pillow and that supresses one of my arms placed underneath). And this happens even during sleep, I suppose.

*Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?*
Making the blankets and the pillow(s) in good shape. And especially for the pillow(if available), I wanna have air inside it/them so that I can feel that 'puff' both when I put my head on and when I hug it(the other).

*Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?*
A) Having familiar pillow and/or blankets, and B) having no one around in the same room. 
It's also good even when someone's around unless the one is/they are unfamiliar to me. I don't wanna physically show unfamiliar ones my sleeping moments(while I'm writing an essay of em here Xd), but I can still sleep when such situation is inevitable.

*Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?*
Having no blankets and/or having no space to lay down on.
No blankets means I'm exposed and I really hate that. As a solution in this case, I have to be wearing clothes that's enough to keep my body temperature and having enough coverages to perform the similar job as a blanket; 
No space to lay down on means I have to sit and lean onto somewhere. I can still sleep but that contains possibilities that I may be awaken when I'm about to fall, and that means worsening the sleep quality.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2021)

How do I sleep?
Pretty badly, maybe 2 hours at a time until it;s time for work.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2021)

I always fall asleep on my stomach and wake up on my back.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 9, 2021)

Terribly.

Typically on my side or back. Either way, I wake up with sheets ripped off the bed.

Too many dreams. Most of them stressful.

Doesn't matter if I have 8 hours to pass out or 12, its takes forever and I still wake up every 3 hours. Having to close and open at work frequently doesn't help.

Sleep meds might work for one night but my body just seems to get used to it right away cause on the second night barely anything happens. Melatonin once in a while helps me to pass out sooner and I feel better rested sometimes.

On days where it is going to rain, I feel extremely tired. I don't have to know that it is/will be, I just wake up feeling exhausted, like I need to sleep another twelve hours just to feel okay. 

I have a soft, squishy pillow and alternate between my weighted blanket and duvet. These are lovely and comfy, but next I'll need one of those feather cushion thingies to put over the mattress.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 9, 2021)

On my side/belly
On the left side of a full sized mattress. Right side's always empty, the way I prefer it to be.
Anywhere between 2 -12 hours
Sleep is just awful for me
Yes I toss & turn
No caffeine after 5 pm
Chamomile tea
High doses of caffeine and loud neighbors


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 10, 2021)

I've managed to determine my magic well-rested number is 9 hours. But it's pretty rare I get it... I frequently wake up through the night and have a tendency to break any sleep schedule I briefly establish

Speaking of, it's almost 5:30am again. Shit.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 10, 2021)

*I NEVER SLEEP
alwayswatchingalwayswatchingalwayswatching*​


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 10, 2021)

I sleep on a double bed.  I take a dose of allergy medicine with a shot of rum to help me get to sleep. I have to have a fan on, not for the breeze, but for the noise.  After years of sleeping on a noisy ship, I can't sleep in silence.  I usually dream that I'm back in the navy and something is going wrong. Then I wake up and think, screw it, I'm retired, someone else can fix it and go back to sleep.  I'm usually woken up at least twice during the night by my dog, who's 13 and can't hold his water all night.  I'm lucky if I get 6 hours of sleep with all of the interruptions.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

sleep on top of two stacked mattresses, with loads of pillows! (a few of them surrounding the edge of the mattresses to act as a fort! To secure my base, and make sure I don't fall down into the abyss that is the uncomfortable ground!) And you can't forget the most important aspect of all, the stuffed animals! I sleep cuddled with my teddy bear and he makes sleep come so much faster for me! I luv me bed <3


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Upside down with my tail end in the air
But not after a quick gander at what the hell has happened to my boxers
They seem to make a runner for it


----------



## Tacoshark (May 3, 2021)

How do you sleep?

Well usually, though I only get 4-6 hours depending on the day

Where do you sleep?
Usually in a bed, rarely on a couch

How long do you sleep?
4-6 hours most days. Sometime more, sometimes less

What is you sleep quality like?
Usually pretty good

Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
Nope, like a log. Wake up the same position I nod off in usually

Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
Not really

Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?
Cuddles or, depending on ambient temp, a nice thick comforter

Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?

Loud snoring and the extremely rare night terror


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 4, 2021)

This pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## Glossolalia (May 4, 2021)

I've had a hard time falling asleep ever since I was a kid. I was prescribed sleeping pills when I was around 15, and I'm still taking them every night. They don't always help, but I'm mostly dependant on them at this point- if I forget to take one, I won't sleep until the next day.

Once I fall asleep, I sleep like a rock until my alarm goes off.

I used to have my bed frame right on the floor, but I raised it up recently and I think I like it more this way.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

How do you sleep? •_On my side._
Where do you sleep? •_In my bed, the left side of the bed._
How long do you sleep? •_4-10 hours._
What is you sleep quality like? _•Sometimes good, sometimes waking up a lot, sometimes insomnia._
Do you change sleeping position(s) often? •_Toss and turn a lot._
Are there things you do that makes you sleep better? •_hold a blanket or plushie in my arms. Or use a weighted blanket._
Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?  •_Hot tea._
Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse? •_Pain, hot weather and no AC._


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 8, 2021)

- How do you sleep?
Fetal

- Where do you sleep?
Currently, an air mattress (sure some you saw from my sketch update photo in the wip art thread)

- How do you sleep?
Currently, on a very flat pillow. No matter how much I fluff it's just dead.

- How long do you sleep?
Depends, but due to current stuff 4-6 hours I don't really nap though....

- What is your sleep quality like?
Poor I have a bad back and, I've been numb waking up sometimes. . . between that air mattress and my old bed in storage atm (I had it since elementary school ^^ Also don't recommend air mattress I had sleep on them more than a few times and. . . Yeah I rather sleep on the floor if I can.

- Do you change sleeping position(s) often?
No, not even.

- Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?
Anything that has sound cancelation, also before house hunt thing begin I also use a humidifier with some lavender oil. . It's also the sleepiest rave party as it change to all the colors. (it's in storage too atm)

- Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?
I've been into these lately with sleephones one my favorites so far, but I also like rain hitting tint metal and widows. Oceans and river sounds are pretty good too..


Spoiler: story time











- Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?
Depends on what I had to eat before bed. . . .or mood.. Being to hype for something. . .Networking, late night painting to keep up post. (. - . ) -throws away phone-


----------



## Rimna (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't sleep well. This year my sleep has been a mess


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 8, 2021)

Sleep? What's that? Is it like a chatroom?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2021)

How do I sleep? Usually by way of tranquilizer dart to the rump, and a very heavy floaty feeling right before the world goes blurry...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 9, 2021)

Sort of an update to the old sleeping situation. My Phillips Respironics CPAP machine went on recall so after having to do a new sleep study, I wrangled a new Resmed Airsense 11 out of my insurance. Things got better, then I changed CPAP masks to a Resmed F20 mask. What a difference!

If you're having difficulties with your CPAP machine, do not hesitate to talk with your providers about having the setup checked. My old CPAP machine from Phillips had difficulty dealing with mask leaks and apnea events in the middle of the night, going all the way to 20cmH2O and blowing the mask right off my face. The Resmed machine, however doesn't do this. I also get a better face seal at night, too. The newer machines are very quiet, too.


----------



## Zorrena (Dec 9, 2021)

I sleep i'd say okish

I sleep on my full sized bed that ive had for a few years and is abit i dont think lumpy but it sinks in the middle.

normally i sleep about 4-6 hours at most i get 8 on weekends

I'd say my sleep is often a bit rough. I sometimes struggle to get comfortable and have woken up on the floor.

somewhat but its mainly on my back or side. Occasionally I am messaging folks late at night and fall asleep on my stomach while typing or waiting for response.

Some sort of background noise like a somewhat boring youtube video that doesn't have people shouting or turning my fan to high.

A thing i do to fall asleep better is just to hold my little dog next to me if he allows as he likes to sleep on the bed but doesn't like to touch normally just lays in the corner.

I don't like to watch interesting videos or listen to stories as I often get too into them and stay awake.


----------



## Outré (Dec 10, 2021)

I sleep on a bed in my guest room in my basement because I’m currently remodeling and my real bedroom was being used as a temporary kitchen. :/

I usually sleep about six hours, sometimes up to eight if I’m lucky. I wouldn’t say that I have the best quality of sleep. I switch positions a lot. One of my cats likes to crawl under the blankets and sleep next to my legs. The other one will sleep on top of the sheets close by.

I fall asleep a lot better if I have the TV on. There are certain movies that help more than others. Either of the Tron movies tend to help me sleep. I wish I remembered my dreams more often. I had a patch of several days about a week ago where I was having pretty vivid dreams. Sometimes I even kind of like nightmares once I’ve woken up from them… as long as it’s not some thing like personally disturbing to me.

I also like to take naps. Even when I’m at work I usually take a 15 to 20 minute nap after I eat my lunch. When I don’t have work I will usually take a 1 to 2 hour nap.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2021)

I sleep quite alright.  Doesn’t take long for me to fall asleep on calm nights.

I do wake up at around 5 in the morning though.  I eat breakfast and then I’m able to go back to sleep.

I’m also playing music on my iPad all night long.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 10, 2021)

Woooh just stayed up all night working on finals


----------



## Filter (Dec 11, 2021)

Whenever I see this thread, part of me wonders if somebody is going to say that they sleep like a bat!

I usually sleep on my back, with my laptop on and my cat curled up beside me. I don't move around much. Quality of sleep can be difficult to gauge. At least not until the end of the following day, when a lack of it becomes apparent. As I'm usually alert late into the evening, I'll take that as a sign that my sleep quality tends to be good. I also dream a lot, which suggests REM sleep.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 12, 2021)

Q: How do you sleep?

A: On my side with my arms propping up the pillow under my head. I'm a side sleeper.

Q: Where do you sleep?

A: On a full size bed.

Q: How long do you sleep?

A: Depends on my general state of mind... between 4-12 usually. 

Q: What is you sleep quality like?

A: Restful most of the time. I just need a better sleep schedule.

Q: Do you change sleeping position(s) often?

A: Oh yas~ I roll in bed until I'm wrapped in sheets like a good wolfy burrito. Maybe an exaggeration but I switch sides.

Q: Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?

A: I play a rain track or asmr to help fall asleep and aim a fan at me for air circulation.

Q: Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?

A: Covering windows to make the room as dim and den-like as possible.

Q: Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?

A: A lot of sudden intense light. Any sort of sand, crumbs, or dirt in the bed. Any sort of moisture. Also cuddling me while I'm asleep. These will all wake me up for the duration.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 12, 2021)

I sleep okay, though have frequent poor periods of sleep.  These days aren't too bad, I've had long periods where I could only sleep a short amount at night.

I try to sleep in my bed, but sometimes I end up falling asleep on the couch.  My bed is designed to help my bad back.

Length is a bit confusing - sometimes half an hour, sometimes a few hours.  My sleep quality is often poor to moderate, I'm a frequent waker because I have damaged areas in my shoulders, knees and spine.  I've had bursitis, arthritis, and torn ligaments, and it's normal to have twinges that wake me up in a lot of pain.  I try to take painkillers at the right point if it's going to be a bad one so I can stay asleep.

Yep, I change positions a lot - sometimes fall out of bed.  I used to sleepwalk when I was younger but don't any more.

The thing that helps me sleep the  most is if I've managed to get a fair amount of exercise during the day and also managed to have a pain free day - sometimes that means painkillers.  Walking can make the meniscus and ligament problems worse, but it helps relieve the arthritis.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 12, 2021)

*How do you sleep?*
Usually on my side, sometimes belly up, always with a blanket and a frog plushie to hug

*Where do you sleep?*
On the bed, on the hammock, or on the sofa

*How long do you sleep?*
8 hours on average

*What is your sleep quality like?*
Often good sleep. Anxiety issues occasionally make me wake up at night

*Do you change sleeping position(s) often?*
Not much, I might just shake my legs

*Are there things you do that makes you sleep better?*
Taking a break from screens

*Are there things you like that makes you sleep better?*
The sound of rain, crickets, frogs, or a fan turned on

*Are there things you don't like that makes you sleep worse?*
Complete silence, staying awake for longer than I'm used to


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I thought I'd ask my fellow forumgoers on their sleep.
> 
> How do you sleep?
> Where do you sleep?
> ...


i sleep cuddling my so in bed.

i normally don't sleep very long at night and have to take naps during the day.

when i nap i like to put podcasts on.

for some reason hearing some low irregular sound makes me sleep better.


----------

